# UK CCO's? Is there a list of locations?



## millux (May 14, 2010)

I'd love to know if there is, google is not helping me! ):<
If anyone knows - are there any in Scotland? Thanks! C:


----------



## purrtykitty (May 14, 2010)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f247/ccos-uk-85257/


----------



## Susanne (May 14, 2010)

*moving to MAC Chat Europe*


----------

